# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  влияние на пол ребенка

## МАРИНА ЗЫБИНА

Здравствуйте. У меня такой вопрос. Планировали беременность, но что то пошло не так или так ))) и теперь уже третья неделя. И мы  теперь точно уже не знаем кто будет. А хотели запланировать двух мальчиков. Может это глупый вопрос, но прошу ответа. Можно как то повлиять на эту беременность. чтобы точно быть уверенной что будут два мальчика. Спасибо. И еще раз извините если это глупый вопрос.

----------

